# Tongkinese or Siamese?



## Heffer Wolfe (Mar 2, 2007)

This is sort of related to the other thread and I do need to be sure about what exactly I'm getting. I've been looking around for a pure siamese around here and I've already talked to around four breeders who advertised their cats as one. Most of the color pointed cats I've seen around look more like the traditional siamese than the classic ones.

There aren't that many professional breeders around here, private breeders abound also, but the ones that are registered with the local registry usually concentrate on breeding Persians rather than any breed. Now my question is how do I exactly differentiate a Siamese from a Tonk? All of the breeders' queens and one blue tom had an overall tone of color on the body aside from the points like this one:

http://flickr.com/photos/jackjacob/637395986/
http://flickr.com/photos/jackjacob/327948844/

Those cats belong to one of the breeders I was talking to. He advertised his cats as chocolate point Siamese. 

Another thing that's common with all those cats and kittens are the light blue colored eyes. Two queens from two different breeders where I got my crossbreeds also has light blue colored eyes, so much so they're they're almost white. This was the bluest I've seen so far with those breeders:

http://flickr.com/photos/jackjacob/126889921/

So are these actually Tonks and not Siamese? Please help.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

The two breeds are very much alike, as the Tonkinese is a result of a Siamese cross with a Burmese. The Tonkinese could be solid or pointed. That's what makes it difficult! One of the points of difference is their conformation. This link might help:

http://www.kittentanz.com/tonkinese.htm

If there are solid colored kittens in the litter, I believe they are Tonkinese. That's the best I can do. Sorry!

In addition, the typical Siamese eye is much like the last picture you posted. The Tonkinese often have lighter eyes. Since I am not an expert on the Tonkinese breed, I cannot assure you..either way. They look like Siamese, however. Both the Classic and Applehead Siamese are still very much around, with the Applehead (traditional) being harder to find. Here is an example: http://www.siamesekittens.com/

However, the wedgehead is being shown at most TICA shows. There are shows for the traditional types of Siamese and registries here in the US. I wish I could tell you more.


----------



## Heffer Wolfe (Mar 2, 2007)

Thanks for the reply. The other queens I've encountered have lighter eyes than the one in the last pic. What makes it harder for them to be identified is that most of these cats aren't registered with the local cat registry and the breeders themselves don't know much about the breeds they're caring for. 

They mean well but I wish they could be more knowledgeable.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

If you are not going to show or breed these cats, only have them as pets, and are not being overcharged, you will probably get a lovely pet. If that is the case, choose the kitten by its personality, health record, and by an appearance that is pleasing to you. I hope that is the case, and that you find a suitable pet.

If you want to be absolutely certain you are getting a registered Siamese for breeding or show purposes, one that you want to register, I'm afraid you will have to deal with a reputable breeder in a country with strict standards and registration. This is difficult, I know.  

Please update us on the progress of your search.


----------



## Heffer Wolfe (Mar 2, 2007)

Well, you're right. I'm just looking for a pet and not for breeding or showing and I was derailed with trying to establish their identity. Charge it to frustration for letting what I really thought to be a good looking mink Tonk slip away when I could have gotten it earlier this year. 

I've chosen the cats I have right now based on the personality, health record, and appearance and now that I'm down to my last kitten, having reached my limit, I wanted to be sure about this thing. 

Right now I'm talking to a traditional Siamese breeder about his 7 month old male. This letting this one and its 2 year old mother go since his wife's about to give birth and won't be able to pay as much attention to the cats as he was doing before. I plan to get them neutered and spayed as soon as he agrees to give me a good deal for the both of them. The mother will go to a friend of mine as soon as it's spayed. 

I'll post pictures of them both as soon as I can. Thanks again! :mrgreen:


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Just take your time with the introductions. It your cats are a bit hissy, separate them for a week or 10 days, and exchange bedding, so that they all get the others' scent. I hope to see pictures very soon!  

PS I have a Siamese and a Balinese (long haired Siamese), and they are wonderful pets, sweet, intelligent, and obedient. They are my special babies!


----------

